# How old is the HIX Mini 400?



## efocmacro (Oct 14, 2007)

i just bought one. its ancient! but it probably will get the job done. anyone know how old these things are?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

That model was made for several years. I bought mine about 5-6 years ago and it is still going...


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

I've had mine for three years and bought it used.
has yet to let me down. I did notice the temp is off about 45-50 deg though.
I use a thermometer gun to adjust the temp.

Bill


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a Hix HT-400, 15x15 that must be at least 25 years old. Works like a charm. Never had a problem with it.

Art


----------



## anewbeginning (Oct 11, 2007)

I was just considering buying this. 
Had no idea how old it was... how much should i look at paying for such an old piece of technology?
It looks new on the website 
Sublimation and Heat Transfer Solutions - Picture Perfect Products Australia


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

anewbeginning....Picture perfect...the link you gave...appears to be a regular Hix heat press dealer so the product would be new. You don't state where you are from...Picture perfect is an Australian firm...so if you are there are in New Zealand...good place to go but if you are another country...not so good when you consider shipping/customs


----------



## anewbeginning (Oct 11, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> anewbeginning....Picture perfect...the link you gave...appears to be a regular Hix heat press dealer so the product would be new. You don't state where you are from...Picture perfect is an Australian firm...so if you are there are in New Zealand...good place to go but if you are another country...not so good when you consider shipping/customs


Hey Charles,
Im located in Sydney, about 3hrs drive from the dealer


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Then it appears you are in the right place at the right time.. I have been using a HIX for a long time...reliable system


----------



## anewbeginning (Oct 11, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> Then it appears you are in the right place at the right time.. I have been using a HIX for a long time...reliable system


Not if im in the market for a secondhand one


----------



## efocmacro (Oct 14, 2007)

i bought mines for 100 bucks, it is very old.


----------



## FarbStuff (Jun 21, 2011)

Over 25 years old but I can tell you, we used it in the flea market making t-shirts, that long ago for several weeks. We put it away in the garage, where I found it a couple of days ago. I'm trying to get rid of it for $150.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a old Hix hat press that works like a charm

Sandy jo


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

FarbStuff said:


> Over 25 years old but I can tell you, we used it in the flea market making t-shirts, that long ago for several weeks. We put it away in the garage, where I found it a couple of days ago. I'm trying to get rid of it for $150.


Hey FabStuff! If it is working now I would pay 150.00 for it if you would pay the shipping. Can we make a deal?


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

a123bonnie said:


> Hey FabStuff! If it is working now I would pay 150.00 for it if you would pay the shipping. Can we make a deal?


ooops.......I just noticed the date, I'm sure you don't have that press now. Sorry. Somebody got a good press at a good price.


----------

